# Brandungsangeln auf der Ile d'Oleron / Frankreich



## Hochseeangler (14. August 2007)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

im September fahre ich für 2 Wochen nach Frankreich auf die Ile d'Oleron. War jemand von Euch schon mal auf der Insel und kann mir Tipps geben, ob und wo man dort am besten in der Brandung angeln kann ??

Meine bisherigen Brandungsangel-Versuche an der fränzösischen Atlantikküste waren bislang leider sehr bescheiden - das Fischen dort ist mit dem bei uns an der Ostsee praktizierten Brandungsangeln offensichtlich nicht zu vergleichen!

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen??? #c

Gruß
Hochseeangler


----------



## Schaukeltaubert (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf der Ile d'Oleron / Frankreich*

Hallo Hochseeangler 
Hab beim stöbern eine uralte frage von dir gefunden. Ich gehe mal davon aus du warst  mittlerweile in Ile d' oleron und hast auch einiges probiert. Ich fahr in einer Woche auch in die Richtung und wäre für Tips sehr dankbar. Ich bin AngelNeuling  hab vor zwei Jahren dank eines Freundes mit brandungsangeln an der Ostsee  angefangen.  Bekomme ich da unten irgendwo wattwürmer bzw kann man welche sammeln. Wie ist es dort überhabt kannst mir was empfehlen. Wäre dir sehr dankbar. Freundliche grüße Andre Taubert


----------



## buttweisser (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf der Ile d'Oleron / Frankreich*

Hallo Schaukeltaubert,

versuchs auch mal über YouTube. Vielleicht findest Du da was.


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf der Ile d'Oleron / Frankreich*

befasst euch bitte vorab damit,

http://www.salutle.de/gezeitenkalender/

 das ist nicht die Ostsee!|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------

